# Fishing with the GoPro Hero 9 Max Mod



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks like a nice camera.
Where are the fish pics?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Reggie Franecki said:


> Are you looking for Gimbal for GoPro Hero 9? I have Zhiyun Crane M2 and it works best for me.


Your little flag gives away your spam account.


----------

